# wer kann die Aufgabe lösen?



## code_solution (28. Jun 2018)

robat hats versaut


----------



## Robat (28. Jun 2018)

Zwei Fragen stellen sich mir noch: 
1. Warum?
2. Was hab ich von der Empfehlung?


----------



## code_solution (28. Jun 2018)

1. Weil ich es brauche und ich erst seit 2 Wochen Code aber das ist mir noch zu kompliziert und ich schneller lerne wenn ich schonmal sehe wie es richtig geht anstatt wenn ich rumrätsel.

2. Ich meinte Zustimmung für mehr Prestige auf dem Board aber ka am ende des Tages wohl eher nix


----------



## code_solution (28. Jun 2018)

anyone? 
https://www.docdroid.net/J2T3htY/aufgabe.pdf​


----------



## mrBrown (28. Jun 2018)

Hast du irgendwelche Ansätze oder willst du einfach nur eine fertige Lösung ohne eigene Leistung?


----------



## code_solution (28. Jun 2018)

ja die hab ich, mache zurzeit ein 2 wöchigen Kurs der bald endet, bei der Aufgabe steh ich allerdings komplett aufn Schlauch, es gab eine andere Aufgabe die hab ich auch erst begriffen als ich den Lösungs-Code gesehen habe, bin halt ein Anfänger von Leistung kann ich selber sowieso noch nicht groß sprechen bin eher im absoulten Basic Lernmodus und ich lerne besser wenn mir gezeigt wird wie etwas geht anstatt rumzurätseln es würde sinn machen wenn ich die Terminologie usw schon alles verstehen würde, die lerne ich ja noch.


----------



## httpdigest (28. Jun 2018)

Also, um das richtig zu verstehen: Du machst gerade einen Kurs, der genau zum Ziel hat, dir diese Dinge beizubringen. Und als Teil dieses Kurses musst du eine bestimmte Aufgabe absolvieren. Ich nehme mal an, dass der Kurs dir das Rüstzeug zur Bewältigung dieser Aufgabe mitgegeben hat. Ist das richtig soweit?
Falls ja: Was genau verstehst du nicht?
Falls nein: Hat der Kurs also nichts mit der Aufgabe selbst zu tun oder glaubst du, der Kurs hat dir nicht das notwendige beigebracht, um die Aufgabe selbst lösen zu können. Falls letzteres, sprich am besten mit dem Kursleiter darüber.


----------



## mihe7 (28. Jun 2018)

Nachdem ich die Thread-Eröffnung gelesen habe, hat es erstmal eine Viertelstunde gedauert, bis ich mich an der Tischkante wieder hochziehen konnte. Gut, dass wir jetzt wissen, dass es @Robat war, der es versaut hat. 

@code_solution: In der Aufgabe steht nicht, womit Du das realisieren sollst. Ansonsten gilt, was @httpdigest schon geschrieben hat.

Noch als Hinweis: Minimum und Maximum der eingegebenen Zahlen ermitteln, dann über die eingegebenen Werte iterieren und zwischen jeweils zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Werte eine Linie zeichnen.


----------



## Robat (28. Jun 2018)

Einer muss ja Schuld sein


----------



## mihe7 (28. Jun 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Einer muss ja Schuld sein


Wobei die Frage noch ungeklärt ist, wer dieses Problem lösen kann...


----------



## Robat (28. Jun 2018)

Mir ist auch immer noch unklar, an was genau ich eigentlich Schuld bin


----------



## mihe7 (28. Jun 2018)

Das werden wir vermutlich nie erfahren -> Aufgabe nicht lösbar. q.e.d.


----------

